# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  Множественные уязвимости в Adobe Reader и Acrobat

## olejah

*16 февраля, 2011*

*Программа:* 
Adobe Reader 8.2.5 и более ранние версии
Adobe Reader 9.4.1 и более ранние версии 
Adobe Reader X 10.0 и более ранние версии 
Adobe Acrobat 8.2.5 и более ранние версии 
Adobe Acrobat 9.4.1 и более ранние версии 
Adobe Acrobat X 10.0 и более ранние версии 

*Опасность:* *Высокая* 

Описание: 
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют удаленному пользователю произвести XSS нападение, повысить свои привилегии и скомпрометировать целевую систему.

1. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки, относящейся к загрузке библиотек. Удаленный пользователь может выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

2. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки. Удаленный пользователь может вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

3. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки, связанной с привилегиями на доступ к файлам на Windows системах. Локальный пользователь может повысить свои привилегии на системе.

4. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки. Удаленный пользователь может скомпрометировать целевую систему.

5. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки при обработке изображений. Удаленный пользователь может вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

6. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в AcroRd32.dll при обработке определенных изображений. Удаленный пользователь может вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

7. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки на Macintosh системах. Удаленный пользователь может скомпрометировать целевую систему.

8. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки, относящейся к загрузке библиотек. Удаленный пользователь может выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

9. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки. Удаленный пользователь может скомпрометировать целевую систему.

10. Уязвимость существует из-за недостаточной обработки входных данных. Удаленный пользователь может скомпрометировать целевую систему.

11. Уязвимость существует из-за недостаточной проверки входных данных. Удаленный пользователь может произвести XSS нападение.

12. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки, относящейся к загрузке библиотек. Удаленный пользователь может выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

13. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки. Удаленный пользователь может вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

14. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки проверки границ данных при обработке данных U3D изображений в IFF файле. Удаленный пользователь может вызвать переполнение буфера и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

15. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки проверки границ данных при обработке данных U3D изображений в RGBA файле. Удаленный пользователь может вызвать переполнение буфера и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

16. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки проверки границ данных при обработке данных U3D изображений в BMP файле. Удаленный пользователь может вызвать переполнение буфера и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

17. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки проверки границ данных при обработке данных U3D изображений в PSD файле. Удаленный пользователь может вызвать переполнение буфера и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

18. Уязвимость существует из-за недостаточной проверки входных данных при обработке шрифтов. Удаленный пользователь может выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

19. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки проверки границ данных при обработке данных U3D изображений в FLI файле. Удаленный пользователь может вызвать переполнение буфера и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

20. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в 2d.dll при обработке значений высоты и ширины для RLE_8-сжатых BMP файлов. Удаленный пользователь может вызвать переполнение динамической памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

21. Целочисленное переполнение обнаружено в ACE.dll при обработке определенных ICC данных. Удаленный пользователь может вызвать переполнение динамической памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

22. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки проверки границ данных в rt3d.dll при обработке количества битов в пикселе и количества цветов в 4/8-bit RLE-сжатых BMP файлах. Удаленный пользователь может вызвать переполнение динамической памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

23. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в U3D реализации при обработке количества Parent Node. Удаленный пользователь может вызвать переполнение буфера.

24. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки проверки границ данных при обработке JPEG файлов, встроенных в PDF документ. Удаленный пользователь может вызвать повреждение динамической памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

25. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки при обработке изображений. Удаленный пользователь может выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

26. Уязвимость существует из-за недостаточной обработки входных данных. Удаленный пользователь может произвести XSS нападение.

27. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки на Macintosh системах. Удаленный пользователь может скомпрометировать целевую систему.

28. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки проверки границ данных в rt3d.dll при обработке некоторых файлов. Удаленный пользователь может вызвать переполнение стека и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

29. Целочисленное переполнение обнаружено в U3D реализации при обработке файлов ILBM текстур. Удаленный пользователь может вызвать переполнение буфера и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

30. Уязвимость существует из-за использования уязвимой версии Adobe Flash Player. Подробное описание уязвимостей:
www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/404815.php 


*URL производителя:* www.adobe.com 

*Решение:* Установите последнюю версию 8.2.6, 9.4.2 или 10.0.1 с сайта производителя.

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## holovtsintsi

Ну как всегда,решето из дырок))

----------


## AnnAon69

Переодически выскакивает сообщение с ошибкой библиотек Сбыло пару раз, причем Adobe Reader 8.0 Rus как приложение открыт не был, возможно просто сидел в памяти.Как лечить ?

----------

